# Destin next week 8/1-8/8



## marcantoni (Sep 3, 2014)

Taking the family and skiff to Destin next week. I've found a few things on Google earth I want to check out but any suggestions would be awesome. Not looking for exact spots. I've never fished the area so anything helps. I'll be launching and staying near Joe's Bayou boat ramp.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Go early and hit the grass flats. Trout and reds in potholes and sandy edges. Big jacks could pop up anywhere. You might find some Spanish outside the jetties if the surf is calm. By 10 am the pontoons and jet skis will be out in force. Best to resist the urge for target practice.


----------



## marcantoni (Sep 3, 2014)

Zika said:


> Go early and hit the grass flats. Trout and reds in potholes and sandy edges. Big jacks could pop up anywhere. You might find some Spanish outside the jetties if the surf is calm. By 10 am the pontoons and jet skis will be out in force. Best to resist the urge for target practice.


Thank you. I was worried about jetskis and pontoons.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zika is spot on. For sure if you are trying to fish I’d get out early because there will be an obscene amount of rentals on the water. Looks like you will have nice light winds and clean pretty water to fish!


----------



## Nigelaman (4 mo ago)

marcantoni said:


> Taking the family and skiff to Destin next week. I've found a few things on Google earth I want to check out but any suggestions would be awesome. Not looking for exact spots. I've never fished the area so anything helps. I'll be launching and staying near Joe's Bayou boat ramp.


did ya have any luck?


----------



## marcantoni (Sep 3, 2014)

Nigelaman said:


> did ya have any luck?


We did. Found some schools of big Jack and a few reds(caught two). It was different from what I was expecting but a cool area. Definitely going to head up there again and find some more areas


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

marcantoni said:


> We did. Found some schools of big Jack and a few reds(caught two). It was different from what I was expecting but a cool area. Definitely going to head up there again and find some more areas


Sorry I didn't see this earlier. but yeah come back in the fall and winter, that is when our flats fishing is on fire. and all the rental pontoons and waver runners are gone.


----------

